
Yahoo answers Google/DoubleClick, buys Right Media for $680M - Sam_Odio
http://venturebeat.com/2007/04/30/yahoo-answers-googleclick-buys-right-media-for-680m/
======
Sam_Odio
Ah, it looks like tuscans posted about this first. See
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=18031> for yahoo's press release.

